# Toyo Proxes T1 Sport



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

I understand these are being fitted as OEM on some recent TT's, and I see from a forum search most folks were fairly happy with them...is this still the case, any problems I should be aware of?

My local tyre place has suggested them as an alternative to the Pirelli's the car came with...they're cheaper, look as if they'll offer more rim protection than the Pirelli's, on-line reviews are generally positive and I'm tempted to give then a try.

I know tyres are VERY subjective, but I'd like to hear what you think of your Toyo's.

Regards
Ross


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I read here and there that they wear pretty fast. But they should provide a nice drive with a smooth transition from grip to no-grip. No experience with them myself. This is what magazines write.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

They are ok but nothing compared to Goodyear Eagle F1 asymmetric 2 read reviews of these you will blown they came standard on some Ferrari and Porsche now.


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Basscube said:


> They are ok but nothing compared to Goodyear Eagle F1 asymmetric 2 read reviews of these you will blown they came standard on some Ferrari and Porsche now.


I think Michelin Pilot Super Sports are on par (or better) thans the F1 Asym 2. A bit expensive I know, but I think they are worth the money.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Michelin are not in same league IMO just paying or the name. :mrgreen:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Toyo T1 Sport came as standard on our RS....pretty happy with them for a everyday road tyre


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Basscube said:


> Michelin are not in same league IMO just paying or the name. :mrgreen:


I disagree. They are 1-2% better for fuel economy and they last a LOT longer. Long-term the extra cost is offset by the savings in fuel and not having to replace tyres so often.

Plus, if you buy them when CostCo have a sale on, they can be surprisingly competetive against most competitor tyres.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

In a recent test the Toyo's done ok,and were very good in the wet.
The Goodyear assy 2 were a good wet/dry weather tyre.The Pirelli Pzero(not Rosso,Nero,straight PZero) came top overall.
The Hankook S1 evo were a very good handling tyre,and showed very good wear rates.These are quite cheap in the UK
The Mich Super sports set the fastest dry lap time,but weren't so good in the wet.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

No real comment personally as I'm still on my original tyres, Pirelli Rossos, so nothing to compare against... They just seem ok.
On my old MK1 I went from Pirelli somethings to Goodyear F1 asym 2 and they were awesome, inspired confidence when attacking my favourite roads... Different car obviously but bodes well for my TTS. Not been a fan of Michelin's, found them a bit too hard, lacking initial bite turning in. Had them on various cars but they maybe better these days. Depends on your driving style and depth of pocket I guess. This site may help:
http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyres_For/Audi/TT-S.htm


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

TT-driver said:


> I read here and there that they wear pretty fast. But they should provide a nice drive with a smooth transition from grip to no-grip. No experience with them myself. This is what magazines write.


Well mine have done 12000 miles and still going strong. When they eventually wear out I will be trying a set of Michelin Super Pilot sports. They seem to perform decent enough, although I have no basis for comparisonon the TT yet...


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Must say my T1's are lasting well,normally they should easily be good for 20,000 miles.
My fronts have worn on the shoulder,so they are now on the rear.
I will more than likely go for the Mich Super sports,next,but I might decide to be sensible and fit Hankook S1 evo's


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

phope said:


> Toyo T1 Sport came as standard on our RS....pretty happy with them for a everyday road tyre


My new TDI came with these. After 16000 miles I replaced all four, but I think I could have got another 1-2k out of them. All four cost me £820 fitted etc. They are a great tyre and just as good as the more expensive tyres mentioned elsewhere in my opinion.

I had the Hankook S1 Evo's fitted to my 3 series BMW. They were great to start with, but after a few thousand miles it began to sound like a wheel bearing was going but it turned out it was the tread wear on the tyres making the noise. Wouldn't fit them again!


----------



## mip (Mar 21, 2012)

My TTS came with Toyo's fitted...

Decent rim protection and appear to have decent bite on turn in...

Only done about 50 miles so far so just getting used to them...


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

rob.b said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Toyo T1 Sport came as standard on our RS....pretty happy with them for a everyday road tyre
> ...


The uneven tread wear would more than likely of bean caused by a balancing problem,not a fault with the tyre


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Had to swap my fronts after 11k as down to the wear strips, i think going on Castle Combe 3 times at ADI finished them off!!!!
I did put the same back on though as i found them ok and managed to find a pair a fair bit cheaper than anything else.

Jontymo


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

jaybyme said:


> rob.b said:
> 
> 
> > phope said:
> ...


The tyres were fitted properly and balanced. It's supposed to be a common problem with them so I will never buy them again!


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for all your thoughts on this folks, especially the Toyo users...looks like my first job after Easter is four new ones...I'll let you know what I think of them!

Regards
Ross


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Mine came with Mchelin pilot sport 2 and they are brilliant in the hot and cold.


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Has anyone considered/used these: *VREDESTEIN ULTRAC SESSANTA*?

There's quite a lot of mk1 TT owners who seem to love this tyre. Dunno if I'm the only one who likes to pick a good looking tyre (pattern) but the Toyo T1 Sport, F1 Asym2, Michelin PSS all seem to have a similar pattern, whilst these sessanta's look fairly good to me. (Michelin PSS have been my favorite, but since I don't do track days and only do around 4k miles a year, I don't know if spending all that £ in a tyre is the right thing to do.)

Camskill are selling them for £140 (and Toyos T1S £134), whilst the Michelin PSS are £193, would the price difference be worth it?


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

ross_cj250 said:


> I understand these are being fitted as OEM on some recent TT's, and I see from a forum search most folks were fairly happy with them...is this still the case, any problems I should be aware of?
> 
> My local tyre place has suggested them as an alternative to the Pirelli's the car came with...they're cheaper, look as if they'll offer more rim protection than the Pirelli's, on-line reviews are generally positive and I'm tempted to give then a try.
> 
> ...


My TTS came with them. I've not been impressed. Wear rate seems OK, but the grip level is very dissapointing, especially in the dry.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I've been reading a lot of reviews recently as im trying to get my next set of tyres ordered and the Toyos are apparently highly overratted. They will wear very quickly.

The top 5 I've found (from several websites) are Hankook Ventus v12, Uniroyal Rainsport 2, Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta, BFGoodrich gForce and Michelin PS3. Now I had Michelin PS2 on my TT and they were grippy but they were also very noisy. Currently got Bridgestone Potenza on the A3 and can highly recommend them, although they are a tad expensive

Dazz


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

At the end of the day it depends on your driving style and spend limit is. If you're just a cruiser and not interested in testing the limits in the bends then I would say why spend big...? If you're a hard charger then you're more likely to want the best tyres, which is subjective, for the job. Again your budget is the limit. Tread patterns can look pretty cool but for me tyre performance above pretty patterns... Everytime.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

The tyres were fitted properly and balanced. It's supposed to be a common problem with them so I will never buy them again![/quote][/quote]
I will have to disagree, as I inspect thousands of old tyres every week,and Hankooks wear very well compared to many other brands.
The problem you mention happens to lots of tyres no matter what make, and is caused by bad balancing or suspension/bearing or wheel faults.
Don't believe everything a tyre shop tells you,when trying to sell you tyres


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

Awful tyres in my experience. They're incredibly inconsistent - never know if they will grip or slide and they can cause the balance of the car to change mid corner which is never ever a good thing.

They also don't offer any rim protection to speak of.

Personally I will either be replacing with Eagle F1 Assy 2 or Pilot Super Sports when they wear out, which can't come soon enough! The interesting thing on the Super Sports is that 3/4 of the tyre is winter tyre compound, with only the outer 1/4 being summer compound, so they could be better equipped to be an all year tyre. But the Goodyears are brilliant tyres, and very well priced too if you go to a good supplier!


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

Piker Mark said:


> ross_cj250 said:
> 
> 
> > I understand these are being fitted as OEM on some recent TT's, and I see from a forum search most folks were fairly happy with them...is this still the case, any problems I should be aware of?
> ...


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

TWH said:


> Awful tyres in my experience. They're incredibly inconsistent - never know if they will grip or slide and they can cause the balance of the car to change mid corner which is never ever a good thing.They also don't offer any rim protection to speak of.


Spot on. That sums them up perfectly!


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

TWH said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> > ross_cj250 said:
> ...


Aaww, guys...this thread was going well for the Toyo's and I was convinced, now you've thrown a large spanner in the works!! :?

Regards
Ross...who was nearly sure, but not so sure now...


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Mate the TOYO's are SHlT

get the Goodyear Asymetric 2's

end of story :roll:

Uniroyal Rainsport are quite good for price too however a tad soft sidewall.
Have Contisport 3 atm and they are ok but not in the same league as the Goodyear's.

I suppose it is personal preference but i live in Milton Keynes the land of roundabouts and like to take them quite hard and fast so grip is essential to me.


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

Another great thing about the Goodyears is that they give a softer ride than the PS2 I used to run on my A3, and most reviews also confirm that the ride quality is better than most tyres. I can't comment on whether they're better ride than the Toyos on the TTS as I've not yet had them changed. The fact that they give better ride while offering more grip is fantastic!


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Touché [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

RockKramer said:


> At the end of the day it depends on your driving style and spend limit is. If you're just a cruiser and not interested in testing the limits in the bends then I would say why spend big...? If you're a hard charger then you're more likely to want the best tyres, which is subjective, for the job. Again your budget is the limit. Tread patterns can look pretty cool but for me tyre performance above pretty patterns... Everytime.


Not sure I agree with this as the quality of the tyre will also effect stopping distances in the case of an emergency so I would always buy the best tyres you can afford


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I think you'll find we actually agree... I want the best performing tyre I can afford. Some owners don't want to shell out for a full compliment of the higher end tyres and that's their decision.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Agree with that


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

An intersting read.

Over the years I've had pretty much everything - Bridgestone on S3, Pzero Rosso on RS4, Continentals on Gti, Dunlop on R32, Michelin on Boxster S and currently Toyo on my TT. All have lasted between 10-12k miles (rears on Boxster and a couple of mill left before wear line on 9k TTRS). I'll openly admit I have a lead right foot but have never tracked any of them.

I'll go either Vredestein Sess, Pzero Rosso or Toyo next time....can't wait to make the decision....I love buying tyres!

A brand new tyre drives quite differently to a mid-life tyre and different again to a tyre on the edge of legal.


----------



## markuk (May 21, 2011)

Hodgster said:


> An intersting read.
> 
> Over the years I've had pretty much everything - Bridgestone on S3, Pzero Rosso on RS4, Continentals on Gti, Dunlop on R32, Michelin on Boxster S and currently Toyo on my TT. All have lasted between 10-12k miles (rears on Boxster and a couple of mill left before wear line on 9k TTRS). I'll openly admit I have a lead right foot but have never tracked any of them.
> 
> ...


Same with me Hodgster on all of my cars, will say I put a set Vredestein Sessanta on my previous V6 and they felt good so I will probably go with them again but the latest read on the new Dunlop Maxx RT may make me do otherwise, never been impressed with Mich SP in any form on the 911's I owned but some on here love them.... Again I think some choices are just down to personal choice


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Toyo's are a budget tyre. Fitted purely to save Audi money.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, I took the plunge and had 4 Toyo's fitted last week, I've only done about 30 steady miles on them but so far so good...They are much quieter, make the steering feel positive, don't wriggle about over white lines and ridges and felt good in the wet this morning...pushed a bit harder on a couple of roundabout's and felt very safe.

I would expect all of the above from new tyres compared with the part worn tyres that came off, so nothing startling there, but the main thing is I feel confident in them so far...which is half the battle! 

Regards
Ross


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

I've got nothing but praise for these tyres, and like others on here, I've tried all sorts over the years, but mainly on rear wheel drive BMW's, not a quattro like now. I managed 16,000 miles on the first set that came with my car, and like mentioned elsewhere on here, I also live v near Milton Keynes and love to do the roundabouts! Since fitting the second set in 11 months, I've done a further 4,000 or so miles and again I'm very pleased with tyre wear and the consistency of them. In my opinion, some bloody good tyres, especially for the price.


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

steeve said:


> Toyo's are a budget tyre. Fitted purely to save Audi money.


Absolute rubbish, please back that up with at least one fact - LOL

Cheap tyres are budget....hence the term budget. Google pricing for Toyo T1.

http://toyotires.com/tire/pattern/proxe ... mmer-tires


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

Hodgster said:


> steeve said:
> 
> 
> > Toyo's are a budget tyre. Fitted purely to save Audi money.
> ...


+1


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

rob.b said:



> Hodgster said:
> 
> 
> > steeve said:
> ...


We're waiting


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Toyo's T1 sports are available at a budget price 
but a certainly not a budget tyre


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

jaybyme said:


> Toyo's T1 sports are available at a budget price
> but a certainly not a budget tyre


Not really at a budget price when you can buy budget tyres for 50/60 quid and these toyos are around £135 and over. What can be said is that they are considerably cheaper than some Michelin, Goodyear and Bridgestone.


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

avyi said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > Toyo's T1 sports are available at a budget price
> ...


And just as good IMHO


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Toyo's are not at a budget price for the TTS they come in slightly less than the premium brands!

We went through the same thought process when the wifes new A3 turned up with hankooks on and again over here are seen as a budget tyre but in europe seen as premium.

Jontymo


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

In the last couple of days, I've been playing around with the the ESP turned off completely on the RS, and trying to get the Toyos to lose grip on wet and slippery bends where our main dual carriageway turns off onto the village road...a 30-40mph corner in most weather conditions

Not a bit of understeer or squeal even when accelerating hard, and I've yet to find their limit


----------



## markuk (May 21, 2011)

What about the T1-R as opposed to the sport, anyone fitted these?


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

I found that the Toyo proxes are good enough tyres.
But and big but, they are getting very worn after only 8000 miles.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

The T1R's never Done very well in any tests I've read, although quite a few people like them.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

steeve said:


> Toyo's are a budget tyre. Fitted purely to save Audi money.


That was my feeling too. Like not bothering to fully configure the TT for right hand drive, although my passengers quite enjoy having an armrest. Very poor show from Audi IMO. My Toyo's are now starting to improve (grip wise) as the tread depth lessens, which makes sense I suppose for dry conditions anyway. I am still unimpressed with them. Did anyone mention the road noise? That's not great either.


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

phope said:


> In the last couple of days, I've been playing around with the the ESP turned off completely on the RS


I did that pulling out of a petrol station in the cold and wet. I fish-tailed up the road and nearly lost it. Pissed myself laughing afterwards but a bit hairy.

If I get 10k out of tyres (as previously posted) I am happy and they've done their job.

£800 a year for a set of tyres to have fun and keep £40-50k car on the road is better ROI than car insurance!!!!


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

jaybyme said:


> Toyo's T1 sports are available at a budget price
> but a certainly not a budget tyre


Again rubbish, have you seen how much they are £160-200? That aint budgt price.

http://toyotires.com/tire/pattern/proxe ... mmer-tires

I rate them very highly - anyone else who says otherwise is wrong 

Also, anyone who gets 20k miles out of a performance tyre can'y be driving it hard/properly :-*


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Audi paid to replace my Toyos with a 'premium' brand tyre. The marketing man did admit it was a reduction in cost for Audi and that other manufacturers where looking to do a similar exercise. Apparently Toyos were considered to be "good enough".

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hodgster said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > Toyo's T1 sports are available at a budget price
> ...


It is when Continental, Dunlop, Michelin etc. are getting on for double that...


----------



## moneyman (Jul 7, 2011)

Managed to get 15000 out of the Toyo's. Just had to have the wheels re balanced as they reach the end of their useful life. Decided to replace with Vredestien Sessanta's in the next couple of months. Nothing against the Toyo's, they seem to have acquitted themselves well, better in fact than my experience with Continentals, but then it is all down to personal preferences.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

wja96 said:


> Hodgster said:
> 
> 
> > jaybyme said:
> ...


Exactly.
I'm going by trade prices,and the Toyo's are very well priced considering the quality and performance.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

wja96 said:


> Hodgster said:
> 
> 
> > jaybyme said:
> ...


Er, no they ain't...nothing like double...unless your tyre supplier see's you coming...

Regards
Ross...still happy with his Toyo's so far...


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

wja96 said:


> Hodgster said:
> 
> 
> > jaybyme said:
> ...


Not even close to double of the price :/

Example, 245/40/R18s:
Toyo T1S *£134.46 inc.VAT*
http://www.camskill.co.uk/m61b1870s323p ... 97Y_XL_TL_

Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta *£140.00 inc.VAT*
http://www.camskill.co.uk/m61b758s323p1 ... 97Y_XL_TL_

Continental ContiSport 3 *£167.60 inc.VAT*
http://www.camskill.co.uk/m61b1066s323p ... _XL_FR_TL_

Michelin PSS *£194.90 inc.VAT*
http://www.camskill.co.uk/m61b1912s323p ... %29_XL_TL_


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't have 18" wheels for summer - I have 255/35/R19's and the last Michelin PSS I bought were £280 each fitted and balanced, so they were almost literally double the price.

But actually, checking Camskill, the 255/35/R19 Toyo is £230 plus fitting and balancing, so OK, still not double the price, but not £140 either.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

wja96 said:


> I don't have 18" wheels for summer - I have 255/35/R19's and the last Michelin PSS I bought were £280 each fitted and balanced, so they were almost literally double the price.
> 
> But actually, checking Camskill, the 255/35/R19 Toyo is £230 plus fitting and balancing, so OK, still not double the price, but not £160 either.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

wja96 said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have 18" wheels for summer - I have 255/35/R19's and the last Michelin PSS I bought were £280 each fitted and balanced, so they were almost literally double the price.
> ...


Just replaced my Toyo's with PSS's after 13k miles, backs still had bit of life left in em (£272 each fitted). Not had a chance to go out in the rain yet suprisingly, but in the dry they feel much better than the toyos did.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

wja96 said:


> I don't have 18" wheels for summer - I have 255/35/R19's and the last Michelin PSS I bought were £280 each fitted and balanced, so they were almost literally double the price.
> 
> But actually, checking Camskill, the 255/35/R19 Toyo is £230 plus fitting and balancing, so OK, still not double the price, but not £140 either.


£180 each all in at Denton tyres Carlise

That's the new T1 as well


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

I've gone from a lifetime of conti 3s to what I classed as a budget tyre (£120 a corner fitted). A black circles choice tyre. They were awful!! lol... But one positive, which was truelly a negative was that they simply would not wear out!! I think they were a lead based compound... lol... I changed them yesterday with thread to spare.
I've gone for conti 5Ps this time. I loved my contisports prior to the blackcircle choice and having driven just shy of 200 miles on my new set yesterday, my smile is definitely back.
I definitely believe that most of us will never know the limit of the tyres we use. It's just personal confidence in how the car feels and how we expect it to feel. Unless there's guys on here running track sessions and pushing to the point of coming off the track, our driving styles will never find what tyres actually are best for us. As I've not heard anyone say they crashed due to their tyre choice... YET!! 
Some tyres bite early while others have a feel of being on the cusp all the time so the drivers confidence/bravery would be the difference. Professional independent tyre tests rarely agree on what tyres are best overall so what chance do we have! I think I like the contisport alot because I used them for so long so my confidence and limits kept increasing over a long period of time.


----------



## alanlew (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi, I just got a quote from my local ATS for the Toyo T1 audi fittment 255/35/19 which came in at £820 fitted so I did a bit of shopping around and got them for £143.34 each with free postage from Tyremart.com who have them on special offer at the moment.my local ATS are going to fit them for me for £20 a wheel inclusive so all in they will cost me a total of £653.34 for four fitted and balanced,now that in my opinion is a good deal.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Incase anyone is shopping around, f1s are £149 delivered here in 19" http://www.tyreleader.co.uk/car-tyres-2 ... um&re=true

Going rate for fitting is £10 a corner so above poster I'd ask around a couple more fitters and you might save another £40


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I've splashed out and I'm trying the Dunlop sport Maxx Race tyres.I expect grip levels to be very good once they are warm,will be interesting to see how they last though.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

winrya said:


> Incase anyone is shopping around, f1s are £149 delivered here in 19" http://www.tyreleader.co.uk/car-tyres-2 ... um&re=true
> 
> Going rate for fitting is £10 a corner so above poster I'd ask around a couple more fitters and you might save another £40


What's the wear rate like on the F1s?


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

TWH said:


> The interesting thing on the Super Sports is that 3/4 of the tyre is winter tyre compound, with only the outer 1/4 being summer compound,


Are you sure?? http://www.michelin.co.uk/tyres/micheli ... uper-sport

Dont look much like it to me...


----------

